# Trouble catching Catfish



## Hahn17 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ive been trying to catch some catfish in the kzoo river just for a little fun i was wondering if anyone has any advice on were to go and what to use. i was also looking for other good catfish spots in southwest MI.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

well u shouldnt have much trouble. In the G-A area where u are there isnt many flatheads but theres a fair amount of channel's, Look for slower turns, with lots of wood. Ive got them up against the marrow dam river and lake side. The best action you will get though is below the Allegan dam, lots of kitty's, big flatheads and channels. Shad are hands down my #1 bait, but most anythign works. Flatheads prefer very fresh cut or live bait, while the channels will take most anything. Shad, Blue gill, suckers, crawlers, crayfish are my favs. Bullhead or small channels work awsome for big Flatheads also. Good luck with it, it is fun oonce you find a good section. We took 2 over 30lbs out of the zoo last summer.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

2 main things when catfishing, one is bait, 2 location. Use good bait all that has been said is good. I've got a pond full of inbred bluegills that will live for weeks and giant bullheads. If your fishing for the flats you want real lively bait, if the bell not tinging all night then get new bait. Also the bigger the better when it comes to flats, I've thrown out 16 inch crappies, 2lb bullheads and 10 inch bluegills and they all get hit.The channels will eat anything but there are some good dough baits out there. Fish them above log jams so the scent goes under the jam. For either species look for deep water or flats ajacent to deep water. Good luck
Undertow


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

Hahn17 said:


> Ive been trying to catch some catfish in the kzoo river just for a little fun i was wondering if anyone has any advice on were to go and what to use. i was also looking for other good catfish spots in southwest MI.


 
I've been taking my kids to the Allegan dam for cats. Lot's of them in there, but be prepared for snags lol. Get a $20 cast net from Meijers and throw it out for shads, bluegill etc for baitfish. Live or dead shads work. If they are alive I hook them in the tail and if they are dead I hook them in the head and snip their belly with a scissors to let the juices out. I use the Eagle claw 3/0 Lazer Sharp Kahle hooks and an egg sinker (2-3oz). Set it up like a Carolina rig (thats NOT me in the video lol).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg8F9vmF1JA
Last week we got 3 channel cats 27", 30" and a 31 1/2" and a big ( to some people like me) flathead that was 35" and was just ounces shy of 20lbs. Last night we went out and caught 6 channels and 2 flats. Here a pic of the flathead that was 33 1/2" and 16lbs. He put up a great fight! It took about 15 minutes to get him to show up at the surface. Them flats sure like to stay at the bottom when they are hooked. Here's a shot of it.









and a couple more from the last week or so...
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/uploads/36956/rkflathead.jpg
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/uploads/36956/rachcat.jpg
If you have any questions or would like to meet there sometime and fish just shoot me an email(check profile).
See ya,
Don


----------



## runner1212 (May 11, 2008)

Awesome fish man!! thats nice.


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

runner1212 said:


> Awesome fish man!! thats nice.


Thanks! Here's some more random shots...
My wife loves to fish too! WOOT!
















Me and the wife kicking back at the river without the kids :lol:
























It got foggy out last night. Made for a neat pic though


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Love them flatheads. Just a word of advice. Cast nets are illegal on anything but the great lakes. Hat to see someone get a ticket:Modified_


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I see cast nets getting thrown out there all the time and never thought twice about it. Every time I go there are at least a half dozen people out there throwing them to catch baitfish. I guess I'll have to bring a smaller pole out with me to catch some gills for bait instead. I have seen the DNR out there(before I had my net) and never saw anyone getting a ticket for using them. I guess I have been lucky.
Thanks again!
Don


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Catfishingfreak said:


> Thanks for the advice. I see cast nets getting thrown out there all the time and never thought twice about it. Every time I go there are at least a half dozen people out there throwing them to catch baitfish. I guess I'll have to bring a smaller pole out with me to catch some gills for bait instead. I have seen the DNR out there(before I had my net) and never saw anyone getting a ticket for using them. I guess I have been lucky.
> Thanks again!
> Don


Ive been going to the allegan dam for years now always knowing big cats are down there. The problem for me is not only the snags but fishing that heavy current right in front of the dam. Im guessing thats where youre catching the big ones is right in front where the water spills out??


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

Catfish keats said:


> Ive been going to the allegan dam for years now always knowing big cats are down there. The problem for me is not only the snags but fishing that heavy current right in front of the dam. Im guessing thats where youre catching the big ones is right in front where the water spills out??


They are all over the river. We really do good on the boat but once in a while we will just kick back in the chair and fish off shore. Best time to catch the big ones is when they are in the pre-spawn mode


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Catfish keats said:


> Ive been going to the allegan dam for years now always knowing big cats are down there. The problem for me is not only the snags but fishing that heavy current right in front of the dam. Im guessing thats where youre catching the big ones is right in front where the water spills out??


 Its not so much that they like the heavy current, they like to sit out of the current, like behind a big boulder in the main current, that blocks the flow. Flatheads are ambush predators during the day sit and wait for baits to come to them for the most part, only leaving to feed for a short period during the day light hours. At night you can fish any slacker areas near the main holes/current where the cats are out and on the feed.

With that said to the OP I feel you, I have been out on two evening trips this year and have not landed a single flathead. First year its ever happened to me. I dont remember ever not catching at least one a trip. I am not sure if its the unstable weather, the low water, the water clarity or what. I have been fishing the evenings from like 7 till 10pm. My normal prime time. But this year is different, going to have to fish from 11pm-late I guess. We did land 4 gar our first trip out of a 20 foot hole. . Best of luck hope you get some Cats. Remember let them go.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Take Undertow's advice.....Sounds like he knows what he is doing Big Live Bait and Wood. Those are my 2 best words of advice. We used to use rotten spawn but too frequently catch those big softshell turtles on it and I hate those things! When I say they are mean, they are MEAN! We brought one in the boat to try and get the hook out and thats the last time ill ever do that. Bitten twice, 2 spilled beers, a broken rod and one smelly boat later thats the last time that will ever happen.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

every thing said so far sounds good, but don't forget shallow water (4') n less at night, some of my biggest mud's have came out of shallow water at night. ( fish 15, 20, min. n move) good luck.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I heard that Steelhead skeins from the Grand River work excellent!!

At least that's what my Elton John lookalike friend they call Diztortion said.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Roger That said:


> I heard that Steelhead skeins from the Grand River work excellent!!
> 
> At least that's what my Elton John lookalike friend they call Diztortion said.












Freezer burnt is perfection.


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

The bigger flats are starting to pre-spawn. We have 4 rods out on the boat and two have cut bait and the other two have live bait. Most think that the flats like live bait over cut bait. Out of the 26 flats we caught this year so far only 4 have been caught on live bait the rest on cut and we catch 80% of them in the mornings from 4-10 am.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

That's a nice channel the woman is holding... Awesome!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Catfishingfreak said:


> The bigger flats are starting to pre-spawn. We have 4 rods out on the boat and two have cut bait and the other two have live bait. Most think that the flats like live bait over cut bait. Out of the 26 flats we caught this year so far only 4 have been caught on live bait the rest on cut and we catch 80% of them in the mornings from 4-10 am.


 Very nice indeed! wish I could fish mornings for them, but schedule does not allow for it most days.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Catfishing freak...I always see you guys when I am beating the bank by where you fish. 

I want catch to those giant cats!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

diztortion said:


> Freezer burnt is perfection.


steelhead skein for catfish?!!!? what kind of heathens are you! 

btw flatheads are incredibly preditory...live bluegill work GREAT.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

